# Stoned rabbit



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

in my area of northern England we have lots of old tracks through moor and farmland, known locally as the kings highways they have been used since the beginning of time as drover's routes to take stock to market , these remote lanes have always been used by fly tippers to dump illegal waste, normally rubble, but in recent times this has been replaced with other waste products. anyway to cut a long story short today I was walking these lanes, came to a gate and spotted this fella laying low about 10-15 paces into field partially covered, back of head was exposed and I took my shot, resounding thwack of stone on bone I retrieved it from the field and put to the side to take photo then I noticed this newly dumped waste on other side of lane , couldn't resist the photo opportunity lol .Dayhiker natural, green dub dub tubing, rayshot pouch, and stone as ammo, thanks for looking , and thanks Dayhiker for a great shooter.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow!

That's great shooting. It made the walk outdoors that much more enjoyable!

Darren


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice healthy looking rabbit that, well done


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Bunny looks yummy ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

nothing like a fresh Bunny


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A rather "weedy place" for a photo. Couldn't figure out what you meant at first.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some nice looking herbs there for the stew, as long as you've got nothing else to do, lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> A rather "weedy place" for a photo. Couldn't figure out what you meant at first.


My first thought was "must've been some killer shit"...LoL


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

yes, mon! Irie rabbit stew


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

GHT said:


> dumped waste


That's not waste! Oh what a waste...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shot, and with your dayhiker no less!! You must be thrilled to have it take a coney already! You have not put it down since you got it, have you? In my mind's eye I see you with a paintbrush in one hand and the DH sling inside of a plastic bag in the other hand, lol.
I know you have been busy lately, so it is great to see that you got out and have some dinner to show for it. Well done brother.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good shot, especially with a stone! I usually hunt with guns but I may begin to give it a go with slingshots. Those green dub dub tubes look good, they are obviously stout enough to hunt with .


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comments guys.
SmilingFury thanks bro, it is a great shooter, and your right its about the one item that I haven't covered in paint lol, I have been very busy lately but the dogs still need their daily walk, so perfect opportunity to shoot.
Alexdermietzel I normally use the dub dub as tube protector only, yesterday was the first time I used as the propellant, it is definatley capable within the short range I shoot at, but to be honest it felt to be about the same as 1745 but with 5xthe draw strength required, so I won't be using it again personally.
This was only based on my feeling/intuition so would be very interested to see what others views are on it, especially any chrony results/comparissions.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

GHT said:


> in my area of northern England we have lots of old tracks through moor and farmland, known locally as the kings highways they have been used since the beginning of time as drover's routes to take stock to market , these remote lanes have always been used by fly tippers to dump illegal waste, normally rubble, but in recent times this has been replaced with other waste products. anyway to cut a long story short today I was walking these lanes, came to a gate and spotted this fella laying low about 10-15 paces into field partially covered, back of head was exposed and I took my shot, resounding thwack of stone on bone I retrieved it from the field and put to the side to take photo then I noticed this newly dumped waste on other side of lane , couldn't resist the photo opportunity lol .Dayhiker natural, green dub dub tubing, rayshot pouch, and stone as ammo, thanks for looking , and thanks Dayhiker for a great shooter.


Last time I shot a rabbit was up one of those drovers' roads. Wensleydale by any chance?


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

East lancs, west Yorks borders Ruthie. 
Have to correct myself from earlier post, was not the first time I used dub dub, but the first proper days shooting plinking with it, I very hastily dismissed it after a couple of shots earlier this year, and wanted to revisit it and look a bit more thoroughly.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Stoned rabbit, huh? I see what you did there.  Great shot and a fine shooter.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're very funny Dude...


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I liked reading the post. nice rabbit and good shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool photo! Reminded me of my younger days. I still eat rabbit though! Enjoy that one!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

great job.


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Stones the ammo of champions


----------

